# Follow-up Consultation - Do you pay for this?



## harmony (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello All

We are going for a follow-up consutation in March to learn more about why our IVF did not work. I have looked at the questions to take with me and am so pleased to have a starting point!

Sorry if this sounds an odd question but is this a charageable consultation? We just want to be prepared if they present us witha bill for talking about our bereavement.

Thank you very much xxx


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not sure it depends on the clinic, it should say on your list of what's included.  I do know that they have to provide councilling free of charge.  I've just got a negative 2nd icsi result and the consultation is included in the overall costs of the ivf / icsi treatment.  If your notes don't tell you then perhaps get someone to ring and ask for you? Which clinic are you using?


----------



## harmony (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you!

We are at the Nuffield Hospital. I did not get on wtih the counsellor so woudl rather not see them again, but we need to discuss the medical aspect and what we do next. We are keen to try asap but think they will say to way a couple of months. God when will this b-pain end!


----------

